# IKKA Press Release posted on Businesswire.com



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2003)

*IKKA Announces New Direction And Management, 
Adds Benefits For Ed Parker Kenpo Community*


COSTA MESA, Calif., June 16, 2003  The International Kenpo Karate Association (IKKA), the worlds largest Kenpo karate organization and the only authorized association for Ed Parker Kenpo Karate, announced today new direction and management as it seeks to reunify and strengthen the Ed Parker Kenpo Karate community. 

It is our desire to preserve the foundation of the first American-born martial arts system, honor my fathers legacy and perpetuate Ed Parker Kenpo Karate, explains Edmund Parker Jr., president and chairman, IKKA. With our new structure and focus, were anticipating a very positive response across the United States and internationally.

With determined ambitions, IKKA management is confident that the martial arts community will achieve greater objectives by working together. They invite all members to unite in order to reach common goals. The new IKKA plans are centered on providing beneficial business services, guidance and additional revenue sources to members of the Ed Parker Kenpo Karate community. For example, IKKA schools will receive exclusive IKKA publications, newsletters and merchandise and access to and discounts on training materials and events. A national advertising and referral system is designed to build interest and bring in new students. 

The IKKA leadership will rely on a 30-member first generation international board of trustees, including most of the industrys grandmasters; a 70-member international senior council, and more than 300 international honor guards. The following individuals will administer the IKKA management:

Edmund K. Parker, Jr., president and chairman, Board of Trustee-Leadership;
Marc Anthony, CEO, management;
Yvonne Parker-Altamirano, COO, management;
William Kongaika, executive vice president, management and member, Board of Trustee-Leadership; and
Sheri Parker-Kongaika, director, management

Upgraded daily operations include integration of state-of-the-art technology that will allow IKKA members to retrieve vast amounts of information online (i.e., school student bases, ranking status, membership and certification status, etc.). They also include a fortified infrastructure infused with significant financial base, national marketing efforts and community support networks to help revitalize the organization.

Its about time this happened, adds William Kongaika. People are ready to come back and be a part of the greater good. Our goal is to make it beneficial and easy for them to return to their roots.

Senior grandmaster and 10th degree black belt, Ed Parker is the undisputed father of American Karate. Bringing the Chinese-based martial art form from his home in Hawaii to the mainland, Ed opened the first commercial Karate studio in Pasadena, California, in 1954. He established the IKKA in 1956 (then known as Kenpo Karate Association of America) and also created the now famous International Karate Championships, where Bruce Lee made his historic public premier. A scholar, teacher, author, master practitioner, innovator, actor, student, father, promoter and international leader, Mr. Parker revolutionized martial arts concepts and skills applications to fit modern needs through his cohesive mental, physical and spiritual approach to the art.

Though Parkers American Kenpo system has since grown to over 2.5 million practitioners in every major US city and on nearly every continent, the IKKA has struggled since the death of its founder due to defections, internal politics and divisions. Yet the organizations new management believes that the timing is right for reunification and that IKKA members are ready to come together for the greater good of the American Kenpo society.

It was a growing period for all of us, says Sherri Parker-Kongaika, Director and daughter of Ed Parker. Now, were prepared to honor his legacy and work together to rebuild the larger Ed Parker Kenpo Karate family.

The only way that the Ed Parker Kenpo Karate community will have the success it has been aspiring is through reunification, explains Yvonne Parker-Altamirano, COO and daughter of Ed Parker. With the backing that we have, were in a position to achieve what smaller factions cannot.

Founded by Ed Parker in 1964, the IKKA is the only authorized association for Ed Parker Kenpo Karate. It oversees a standard written curriculum, consistent training, and strict certification. Its goal is to build brotherhood and friendship. The IKKA exists to strengthen, perpetuate and evolve Kenpo through sound logic, concepts and principles. It is the worlds largest Karate association with hundreds of schools throughout the United States and over 20 countries. For additional information, please contact the IKKA at 714/371-4054 or at www.ikka.us.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow.

What does this mean for the other Kenpo organizations?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Wow.
> 
> What does this mean for the other Kenpo organizations? *


 I can't imagine it will do anything good or bad.    They aren't doing anything any differently than before but getting a little more press and charging quite a bit more money to join, so I really can't see where it's going to effect anyone.    

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Kirk (Jun 16, 2003)

Interesting that they chose the words, *"the only authorized 
association for Ed Parker Kenpo Karate"* .  I wonder if that
implies anything other than they don't recognize other orgs?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 16, 2003)

I have heard the IKKA is doing some good outreach.  I don't think this press release refelcts any of that.  

The IKKA has some high-horsepower Kenpo Seniors.  Why would they create an org structure where the highest ranking person is a 3rd degree and the Chairman didn't even get his 1st Degree until after Mr. Parker Sr. (his dad) passed away?


----------



## fist of fury (Jun 16, 2003)

Just what kenpo needs more politics.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 16, 2003)

It sounds like a lot of "Seniors" have signed on.  Can we get a list anywhere?  The $$$$ are still the sticking point for me ... that and my loyalty to my instructor and Association .... hmm, that should be a Pledge somewhere, OH it IS, it IS.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 16, 2003)

Michael:  I think Trejo and Planas are both on board.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 16, 2003)

but they were referencing:



> _ Orig. posted by Kirk_
> 
> The IKKA leadership will rely on a *30-member first generation international board of trustees, including most of the industrys grandmasters; a 70-member international senior council, and more than 300 international honor guards. *



I just wondered who else signed on as part of the "30 member" group??

Thanks though.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 16, 2003)

What do you get when you put 30 Kenpoists in a room together:  31 opinions.  How are they going to ever agree on anything!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 16, 2003)

I have no idea how this will work.  Maybe the enthusiasm for the initial idea and ground swell will work?  The American Kenpo Senior Counsel was a good idea, it just did not stand the test of time as a sanctioning organization when some Seniors went their own way and others were not invited to be part of the group, or rather not invited to the group organizing event, but faced a de facto organization later.  It does not look like this hurt them in any way.

This is a little more planned, with a lot more resources.  It could be interesting.  We can only hope for the best.


----------



## cdhall (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I have no idea how this will work.  Maybe the enthusiasm for the initial idea and ground swell will work?  The American Kenpo Senior Counsel was a good idea, it just did not stand the test of time as a sanctioning organization when some Seniors went their own way and others were not invited to be part of the group, or rather not invited to the group organizing event, but faced a de facto organization later.  It does not look like this hurt them in any way.
> 
> This is a little more planned, with a lot more resources.  It could be interesting.  We can only hope for the best. *



I have no idea how they plan to make it work, but I have several ideas on how it could work.  It will be interesting.

I swear I submitted 50 pages of material (over time) to the AKSC about stuff they could do so there is no shortage of ways this could work out well.

But then again I'm just a weed in the Kenpo jungle and these rose-colored glasses don't help.

I'm almost afraid to mention this, but if they follow the Krav Maga business model as I understand it, then they can lock up Kenpo as tightly as they want to.  We'll see soon I guess.  It would be great if we could all just get along.

And what good did those pledges do anyway when the IKKA disentegrated?  

This didn't seem to help the IKKA stay together.  
"...to preserve the sacred things, god, family, country and association, I pledge my all. "

I know I'm looking up from the bottom of the well.  I'm not accusing anyone of anything or judging them.  I'm just making an observation.  I still think the AKSC was a great idea, but I'm not privy to enough info to know why it seems to have failed completely.  Perhaps with the nostalgia factor this effort will just take off.

At any rate, it should all be pretty well decided before I even start up a club so all I need to do is watch and pay attention. 

It all seems very exciting to me.  Maybe I'll put up a few of my ideas here in August after they do there camp.  I had wanted to shoot a TV Documentary during The Homecoming (part 2 in my opinion) but Mr. Parker Jr seems to have that all tied up, so that won't be happening for me.  Maybe later, who knows.  That is one of my ideas.

If they can do an hour on TV about a motorcycle road trip to Kansas, they can do an hour or more on this Kenpo event.  I had an idea for a TV show before the Martial Arts thing on A&E or whatever that was, but Mr. Speakman even told me there was no way it would work.

I must be cursed with too much optimism. 

This seems to have turned into a lot of babble.  My apologies.  But sometimes you just have to talk about stuff I guess. :shrug:


----------



## roryneil (Jun 17, 2003)

This release says alot about nothing. Offering business services? The Mob probably considered the protection racket a "business service". Don't get bent out of shape, I'm just saying that could mean anything. 
  And having access to info, even online? I have that now. I can get all the techs, sayings, pledges, sets, forms and whatever else online right now. And 99% from Mr Billings site! Mr Billings, you better watch out. They could be coming after you.   I better start printing stuff ASAP!!


----------



## Elfan (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Interesting that they chose the words, "the only authorized
> association for Ed Parker Kenpo Karate" .  I wonder if that
> implies anything other than they don't recognize other orgs? *



Probably more on the crest. Only "authorized" (aka IKKA due paying members) can wear it.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *IKKA Announces New Direction And Management,
> Adds Benefits For Ed Parker Kenpo Community
> 
> ...



I heard a rumor that the IKKA had been sold to a business outfit.  The plan, among others, was to launch a series of national infomercials promoting the IKKA.  Interested viewers would call an 800 number for a referral to a nearby IKKA school, which would pay for the courtesy.  Like I said, it's just a rumor, but nothing in this press release seems to contradict it.  

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2003)

All this talk of locking up Kenpo makes me wonder if Law suits will spring up for the "un-authorized" schools. Pandora already opened the box, I guess we'll have to just hide and watch to see how efficiant the "Ghost Busters" will be at rounding up all those independants. I did pledge an unswerving loyalty but I didn't say I would pay any dues.
Broke as I am


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 17, 2003)

Omigod!  If they copyright the word Kenpo, we'll all have to come up for names for our non-IKKA sub-styles.

Howzabout...

Kenfu, (gezuntheit!   No that won't work)
Kendo, (hmmm, taken already)

Maybe I should get rid of the "Ken"...
Johnpo... no,
Paulpo... no,
Georgepo... no,
Ringopo...yes that's it!

I'll trademark Ringopo and promote myself to 10th degree.  

Oh my, I shouldn't have had that extra coffee at lunch...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2003)

No, you would just be Old Fat Kempoka.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 17, 2003)

No, then I would be SGM Old Fat Ringopoka


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *No, then I would be SGM Old Fat Ringopoka *



"Ringopoka" ???

Isn't that a dance done in Poland by a former Beatle?

:rofl:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 17, 2003)

A Polish dance!  You've seen me in action then!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 17, 2003)

I can understand a copy write on terms and names but it would be interesting to hear arguments for invented motion. I suppose it wouldn't be too traumatizing for those of us that never remember technique names anyway.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Jun 17, 2003)

My Kenpo is an offshoot of Parker/Tracy from before the two split.  We have different names for almost all of the techniques in order to avoid any copyright disputes.

In Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Rorion Gracie trademarked "Gracie Jiu Jitsu" so that only his academy can use that term.  And, the Machado brothers trademarked their name so that a relative who makes Machado Kimonos has to sell them as MKimonos in the US.  

We could all wind up having to scrap our dragons and tigers and universal pattern patches.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 17, 2003)

I'd think that the IKKA would realize that a new round of legal bullying would only do more harm than good... if any good at all.

I thought in Kenpo, LOGIC and EXPERIENCE were important.

My thoughts...
Your brother
John


----------



## rmcrobertson (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah, I agree, another corporation...oh goody...


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Jun 17, 2003)

There is such a thing as public domain.  If the technique names were never copyrighted before being used by other associations one could easily make an argument for Public Domain.

In my opinion this IKKA thing is a joke.  How in the hell will 30 "BIGWIGS" who don't agree now, agree under this new umbrella.  Talk about Commercial Kenpo.  Doesn't it cost like $20 bucks a month just to be an individual member and for what?  Almost everything Parker ever taught is out there in the form of books, videos, or other associations.  So why would you possibly want to be apart of the IKKA?  

Anybody, anybody?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 17, 2003)

We are all putting the cart before the horse.  Let's see what happens.  

In terms of cost to the individual: $10 per month is what I read on their webpage, for individual members.  Steep for someone paying $40/month ... it increases their rate by 25% ... but if you are in LA and paying in excess of $120/mo, then it is a much, much less significant increase like 8% or so, and more affordable.

It is a lot steeper for schools, but they have not told us what specifically the school owners are getting for enrollment of their schools.

Just waiting on the sidelines!!!


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *We are all putting the cart before the horse.  Let's see what happens.
> 
> In terms of cost to the individual: $10 per month is what I read on their webpage, for individual members.  Steep for someone paying $40/month ... it increases their rate by 25% ... but if you are in LA and paying in excess of $120/mo, then it is a much, much less significant increase like 8% or so, and more affordable.
> ...



I have to agree with you here Michael, and a lot of others that I've talked to could care less if it's new and improved, they won't be joining.   If they really think the infusion of a some bucks is gonna make them bigger and better I would argue against it, in fact, it might just work against them and send potential students to other orgs.     I can't tell you how much loyalty any of the 30 senior 1st generations students they said they have without Mr. Parker Sr. in the picture but we'll see what the future holds.    Irregardless, I will never become part of it as my loyalty is already directed to my org. and my instructor.    Well, there's my .02 cents.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *I'd think that the IKKA would realize that a new round of legal bullying would only do more harm than good...
> John *


Lets hope so.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 20, 2003)

I think everyone should actually wait and see what happens before condemning the attempts of the IKKA.  So many people putting forth neagtive attitudes about what will happen may destroy a good thing before it ever comes to life.

I want to wait and see what happens before I pass judgement.


----------



## Kirk (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess there's some kind of nostalgia that those of us who 
started kenpo after Mr Parker's death can relate to.  This has 
been a rumor (that turned out to be true) for over 8 months.
Why can't they address those they're seeking as members?

Business men were told before the "kenpo public".  They talk of a
brotherhood, but their actions, or lack thereof speak volumes of
a contrasting methodology .. IMO.

My opinion, and mine alone.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Old Fat Kenpoka _
> *I have heard the IKKA is doing some good outreach.  I don't think this press release refelcts any of that.
> 
> The IKKA has some high-horsepower Kenpo Seniors.  Why would they create an org structure where the highest ranking person is a 3rd degree and the Chairman didn't even get his 1st Degree until after Mr. Parker Sr. (his dad) passed away? *



This statement really makes me wonder what all the fuss is about.  So many people are bitching and moaning about the reorganizing of the IKKA.  So what does it matter when Ed Parker Jr. recieved his Black Belt, do you think just because he didn't get his belt til later in life that he never learned anything from his father?  How could he not have learned more than most of us non- first generation students just being in that environment.  It is a well known fact that he did many illustrations for his father.  And what does it matter when he recieved his rank if he is not the senior instructor in the organization.  Look at many successful schools, most of them have a staff that help promote and run hte day to day of the school and the instrcutor administers to the staff and teaching.  Many times the staff that does the day to day operations have little or no martial arts skill does mena the school is no good?

People should just wait and see what happens.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *I think everyone should actually wait and see what happens before condemning the attempts of the IKKA.  So many people putting forth neagtive attitudes about what will happen may destroy a good thing before it ever comes to life.
> 
> I want to wait and see what happens before I pass judgement. *



Mr. Broad,

I completely agree with you sir!  Lets take a breather before we pass judgement.  As in the words of Mr. Parker, "Many great achievements trace their roots to patience."

Lets be patient!

Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## cdhall (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *People should just wait and see what happens. *



Amen.

If I were going to open/run a business I would not have the Grand Opening until the shelves were stocked.

Really.  Let them get their ducks in a row before opening fire.


----------

